# Ames CFS



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

any folks use this unit, Kim Cole at All-Wall gave me some insight on her, whats your Pinion:blink:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I played around with a unit at the Ames store seems well made but I heard they were having signal problems but that issue may have been resolved. I heard they haven't sold many units. So I think you should buy one and let us know what you think.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

sheesh with that $ Tag not so sure many can be fording


----------



## Cactusthorn (Feb 26, 2014)

sdrdrywall said:


> I played around with a unit at the Ames store seems well made but I heard they were having signal problems but that issue may have been resolved. I heard they haven't sold many units. So I think you should buy one and let us know what you think.


It works great. You can run the tube, angles, and boxes with it. If you have a guy that knows what he's doing, he can leave a whole crew in the dust wiping down. The cord can be a little tricky at times, but you get used to it. And I've never had signal problems yet.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks for the reply, I swing angle pole but the aplacator I foud not so good, well being out dated I geuss or just have the feel for it but not for me is all I can say or should I say happy to say


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Cactusthorn said:


> It works great. You can run the tube, angles, and boxes with it. If you have a guy that knows what he's doing, he can leave a whole crew in the dust wiping down. The cord can be a little tricky at times, but you get used to it. And I've never had signal problems yet.


so post a pic of you in action


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> so post a pic of you in action


 Joe I would like to see some pics or video of you in action with the Apla angle pole in action.:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> Joe I would like to see some pics or video of you in action with the Apla angle pole in action.:yes::thumbsup:


not much to see, I am no better than the vid shoot of your buddy, with the 3.5
tin is faster but blade is best

I still have to post my planex in action after all the talk and the 10% off Shane from festool gave us....


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i buy a cfs bazooka complete kit. i start wednesday.


----------

